# 

## bedziu

Witam,

Za jakiś czas będę miał wylewany strop z gruszki betonem B20. Czy zamiast polewania go później wodą mogę zrobić coś innego? Znajomy, właściciel firmy budowlanej twierdzi, że juz od dłuższego czsasu zawsze po zalamiu stropu okładają go od razu zwykłą folią malarską. Wtedy nie trzeba go podlewać. Co o tym myślicie? Czy ktoś spotkał się już z takim rozwiązaniem. Jeśli jednak podlewać- to jak długo i czy podlewać, czy zraszać.  

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Kris2222

Oczywiście że przykrycie stropu folią jest dobrym rozwiązaniem , ale przykrywasz dopiero następnego dnia , zaraz po zalaniu będzie problem , no chyba po paru godzinach, u mnie po 3 godzinach od zalewania chodziłem już po stropie, delikatnie ale sie dało bez zostawiania śladu .
Podlewanie polega na podlewaniu   :Lol:   :Lol:  oczywiście wodą , następnego dnia wchodzisz i lejesz wodę   :Lol:  
ja postawiłem zraszacz ogrodowy taki kręciołek   :big grin:   brał cały strop naraz ,włączałem na godzinkę parę razy dziennie 

terive wstałem o 3.00  w nocy żeby go polać zaraz po zalaniu , bo rano byłaby sieczka  z niego , chyba z 40stopni było jak my zalewali

----------


## mikolayi

"PIELĘGNACJA BETONU
W początkowym okresie wiązania, beton narażony jest na utratę znacznych ilości wody. Woda wchłaniana jest przez chropowate deskowanie, ale bardziej niebezpieczne jest parowanie wody z powierzchni betonu. 


Słońce i silny wiatr są naturalnymi czynnikami wpływającymi na szybką utratę wody przez beton. Przyjmuje się, że w okresie letnim, z 1 m2 świeżego elementu betonowego, w ciągu 1 godziny, wyparowuje ok. 2 litrów wody. 
Dlatego też powierzchnia betonu musi być odpowiednio zabezpieczona. Można to uzyskać np. przez pokrycie powierzchni betonu środkiem chemicznym zapobiegającym parowaniu wody lub osłonić beton folią. W przypadku świeżych konstrukcji betonowych dojrzewających w okresie letnim należy systematycznie polewać je wodą.
Świeży beton należy również chronić przed silnym deszczem. Wypłukanie zaczynu cementowego z wierzchniej warstwy betonu odsłania kruszywo, które, słabiej związane, ulega łatwemu wykruszeniu. Powierzchnia betonu staje się chropowata, co dodatkowo pogarsza jej estetykę."
Zatem wiesz już prawie wszystko. A jak długo ? minimum 3 dni. Ja wylejesz strop z portlandzkiego, to tydzień polewania starczy. Za jakiś czas więc pewnie w lipcu będziesz lać, to pierwsze lanie trzebaby gdzieś po 12 godzinach... NIe wypowiadam się na temat szczelnosci przykrycia folią malarską...

pozdrawiam

----------


## listek

> "z to pierwsze lanie trzebaby gdzieś po 12 godzinach...
> pozdrawiam


Jak jak zalewałem 2 tygodie temu, to juz po 4h biegałem z wężem i wodą. Dośc szybko wiązało i zaczynały sie robic sie małe pękniecia. Przy temp rzędu 30 stopnie to po 12h dość mocno spęka

----------


## mikolayi

> Napisał mikolayi
> 
> "z to pierwsze lanie trzebaby gdzieś po 12 godzinach...
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Jak jak zalewałem 2 tygodie temu, to juz po 4h biegałem z wężem i wodą. Dośc szybko wiązało i zaczynały sie robic sie małe pękniecia. Przy temp rzędu 30 stopnie to po 12h dość mocno spęka


zgadza się. spojrzałem za okno i zasugerowałem się, że dziś więcej niż 18 stopni nie ma  :smile:  jak pyka 30 w cieniu to nie ma o czym dyskutować tylko sobserwować i sikać  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## bedziu

dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc

----------


## dominka

Qrcze , a u nas na stropie pojawiły się rysy, male pęknięcia już 4 h po wylaniu było b. gorąco. I jak przyjechaliśmy podlać zgodnie z zaleceniem majstra to już są rysy, mam nadzieję, że to nic poważnego.

----------


## Barbossa

nie znam konkretnych nazw (bo widziałem poza PL)
ale spryskanie specjalnym środkiem chemicznym jest b.skuteczne
jak cenowo wychodzi to nie wiem, ale warte zainteresowania, polecam

----------


## margarytka

Bedziu 
Zamów sobie beton na strop,  na godziny popołudniowe ( 16.00-17.00) wówczas
łatwiej będzie strop zacierać,  a i parowanie będzie mniejsze . Pierwsze polewanie stropu powinno być  nie później niż po 6 godzinach , potem przez  pierwsze 3 dni co najmniej 3 razy na dobę . Strop należy pielęgnować (polewać)przez okres min. 7 dni. Jeśli pojawią się rysy to należy sprawdzić czy są to pęknięcia przez całą grubość stropu,  czy tylko powierzchowne i w zależności od tego wybrać odpowiednią metodę naprawczą .

----------


## MST

Ja bym jeszcze dodał, że polewać można w upalne dni tylko rano i późno wieczorem. Zimna woda na rozgrzaną płytę to znów problemy.

----------


## edde

tydzień temu w sobotę zalewaliśmy strop nad garażem betonem B20, po 1-1,5 h wdrapuje się na góre a tam ... rysy, peknięcia już są  :sad:  delikatnie woda, w te pędy do domu po folię i plandekę, po godzinie znowu woda, lekkie przetarcie na mokro, przykrycie folią na dwa dni i woda pod folię (i na plandekę, taką niebieską marketową jest o tyle dobra że nie parzy się beton pod nią jak pod folią, szczegolnie jak nie jest nowa już  :wink: , fajnie sie pielęgnuje beton polewając obficie plandekę woda z góry, a ona delikatnie się przesącza do betonu)
za dni kilka czeka nas zalewanie stropu nad parterem, jeśli znowu będzie tak goraco od razu trzeba będzie przygotowac coś na przykrycie

----------


## adamscool

Witam  :Smile:  edde też pisze o stropię wieć ja też.
strop wczoraj  wylany BUD BET po 14 skończył, czyli to była ich ostatnia wizyta na działce.
 17m3 weszło,
Dzisiaj juz lałem chyba z 10 razy ha ha  też mam lekkie pęknięcia troche mnie to zmartwiło jedne większe drugie mniejsze. Nie mam takiej folli duzej wiec co chwile ide go podlewac.

----------


## antech

ja zalewam jak jest pochmurno albo kropi nawet deszcz lekki. Jezeli juz trzeba to tak jak pisał przedmówca wylewać jak najpóxniej wieczorem. Ostatnio wylewałem 3 tygodnie temu i niepowstała ani jedna rysa skurczowa.
Bardzo istotną rzeczą jest nieprzesuwanie mieszanki zabardzo łopatami trzeba wylewć tyle ile trzeba aby w niektórych miejscach niezgarnąć samego zaczynu, zalezy tez wiele od cementu stosowanego przy betonie, dodatek włukien do betonu likwiduje mozliwość powstania rys.
Pomysł z blandeką bardzo dobry

----------


## Pawel78

Beton się zrasza a nie podlewa.

----------


## eniu

Zraszać można  świeżą wylewkę . Twardy beton , najlepiej zalać wodą i 
delikatnie ją uzupełniać.

----------


## Princesa

Jak długo od zalania stropu trzeba go podlewać?
Zalewaliśmy w sobotę rano. Całą sobotę co jakiś czas polewaliśmy go delikatnym strumieniem, w niedzielę było deszczowo, ale też polaliśmy go 3 razy.
Od poniedziałku polewamy rnao i wieczorem. Ile dni jeszcze polewać i czy 2 razy na dzień wystarczy? Częściej i tak nie ma jak bo praucjemy...

----------


## jaceq

Dziś mija 3 tygodnie jak polewam beton (fibrobeton) wodą. W trakcie wylewania plyty fundamentowej gość z laboratorium wspolpracujacym z dostawca betonu bral z każdej gruchy probki betonu do badan. Mówił ze przez 28 dni w betonie zachodzą jakies reakcje ktore potrzebuja wilgoci. Polewanie woda nie boli wiec zostal mi jeszcze tydzien...

----------


## dedert

A mi ktoś mówił że tu chodzi bardziej o chłodzenie betonu który podczas wiązania wydziela ciepło i trzeba go chłodzić wodą żeby nie popękał i znał przypadki gdzie źle schładzany beton robi się w środku czarny. I bądź tu mądry. Jedna firma w upalne dni ponad 30 st zalewała płytę 30cm gr i żeby uniknąć pęknięć rozłożyła w rolkach coś jak filc i to polewała to wodą. Żadnych pęknięć.

----------


## d7d

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...FTDieZ9blDoMte

----------

